# Sakai Kikumori Yoshikazu Tanaka Gyuto



## Chang (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone own one or have used one before? Found one for a great price, but after searching the forums, seems like there’s no solid opinion on it.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 7, 2020)

When I was shopping these, it seemed to me the Kiku were indeed the cheaper options on the market, but those I could have I didn't find the grind to be as well made as Hitohira, Takada, or FM grinds. But the three latter have a good grinder/sharpener to bring the best out of the collaboration. The Kukumoris Tanaka are grinded by Ajioka san according to Knifewear. Don't know his pedigree. I'd say usually the prices for the Tanakas by Takada no Hamono run in the same ballpark that the Kikumoris.


----------

